# My unreal curly maple from Ron Mc.



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is the latest pen, itâ€™a s Rhodium plated slimline kit. The wood is a curly maple supplied by Ron McIntire, it was a great wood to turn, the curl is very evident. The finish is CA followed by TSW. Not sure what the code was on the blank, I'm sure Ron can give us the exact name.






The band was made with a glitter flake and CA. Thatâ€™s me in the ball of the clip, lol





Aside from one thing, which is just personal preference, Iâ€™d say this was my best pen to date. If I sell it, itâ€™s not going to go cheap!

Thanks to Ron for this great wood! 

(oh, and notice the tape holding it to the rock? That TWS makes a pen SLICK!)


----------



## les-smith (Nov 2, 2006)

Man, does it get any better.  Sweeeetttt.


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice pen! That is some of the best wrinkled wood I've seen.

P.S. You have dark hair! I didn't know that until now. I always thought you where bald.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 2, 2006)

Skye, your finising lateley as been just short of fantastic, I'm still trying to perfect my CA finish and if I can get as good as yours I will be the happiest turner here.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 2, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! Skye, You have out done yourself on this one. The metal flake bands are a wonderful idea and add a stunning contrast to both the "grey/black dyed curly maple" as well as the rhodium kit!
Nicely done.[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Dang travis, I'm only 33! lol
There's a quick pic of me in the Atlanta Bubbasville thread.

Roy, this was my easiest finish yet. I turned, sanded with 400. Cross sanded with 400, made sure all the sanding lines were gone. DNA, thin layer of CA for sealing. Sanded with my 3rd MM. One layer of thick CA, allow to dry, sand and cross sand with the same 3rd MM. DNA, one more thick coat. 3rd MM again, then ran through the rest of them wet. Finished with a dab of TSW.  Didnt take as long as it sounds.

Normaly I do a ton of steps, redo coats, takes a long time and isnt worth it. This time I just slowed down a little, got back to the basics and it was much better. []


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks Ron, I take it that's how you spell Rhodium? lol I need to edit the post...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 2, 2006)

Nice, I like the ban also


----------



## TBone (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful work Skye.  The bands and finish are top notch as well as the blank.  I have a long way to go but I have pics like this to remind me of what's possible.

Is that a sanding lin.....never mind  [][]


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Heheh, I looked reeeeeal close for them, havent seen one.... yet [8]

Thanks! The bands were total luck. I thought they would be black with little twinkly specks in it. Apparently the scraper grabbed the foil specks and smeared them. Looked a lot better than I expected.


----------



## wags54 (Nov 2, 2006)

Amazing in all aspects Skye!!! Great job!!!


----------



## chigdon (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome pen Skye.  If you still have it bring it over in December.  I want to see that center band (if you are coming)!


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

I want to come but it looks like the wife may have knocked me out of the running. Are we set on that weekend or are we still up in the air?


----------



## chitswood (Nov 2, 2006)

Excellent pen!

The color of the wood looks like metal[]


----------



## Snazzypens (Nov 2, 2006)

Skye that looks fabulous with the glitter. Are you scoring the line with your parting tool and then filling it with CA glue? Is that right? Or am i missing something here. 
Toni


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 2, 2006)

Skye,
NICE pen,  I am assuming the blank has been dyed[?][]
My neighbor gave me a curly maple board.. need to cut some blanks.. it's a nice white color... I think I like the grey better.
Especially your embellishments on the cap.


----------



## GregMuller (Nov 2, 2006)

Skye,
How do you do the upper barrel without the center band. Are you counter sinking it so the bottom fits in the top. I love the design.


----------



## darbytee (Nov 2, 2006)

Great execution on a beautiful piece of wood. I really like the centerbands.


----------



## Skye (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks guys []

Greg, I dont countersink anything. I just use a barrel trimmer on  both ends and they meet flush. Normaly after I take it off the mandrel I hit it again to make sure no CA seeped over the edge.

Toni, I turn down too deep grooves around it, wipe the groove with thick CA then sprinkle on the first coat. After that I just dribble on thin and more powder.

Chuck, yeah it's dyed. Ron Mc should be able to hook you up sith some.


----------



## GregMuller (Nov 3, 2006)

Skye,
Just so I understand, The bottom barrel does not go into the upper barrel it just sits flush against it? If so you really are good at this. Looking at the closeup of the Cb I would swear it went into.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicely done SKY l like it alot[]


----------



## Ausdan (Nov 3, 2006)

Great Pen!!! Congratulations.... don't think I could part with one like that...


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks all []

Hey Greg, here's a shot of the ends. Ignore the tape holding it still! lol (the pen it's resting on is from Johnson)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 3, 2006)

Skye,

it's almost a perfect pen. Too bad about the "sanding lines" that are showing[]

-Peter-[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 3, 2006)

Heh, I'm trying not to look TOO closely, I may just find one!

I do need to hit those ends with a swab of thin CA to darken them up to the rest of the pen.


----------



## GregMuller (Nov 3, 2006)

Skye,
Thanks that clears it up.


----------



## Skye (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrplace_
> 
> I would think it is obvious. Someone who dabbles in their living room, claiming to have any inkling of what constitutes a quality pen.



I just thought mrplace would be interested in seeing this.


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful pen and excellent execution Syke!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 6, 2006)

Skye, I've been gone for a while and when I come back...you've transformed yourself into a master pen turner!  Seems like only Feb when you just started!

Excellent work!  Something really to be proud of!


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice and you inlays are a great touch.


----------



## Skye (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Skye, I've been gone for a while and when I come back...you've transformed yourself into a master pen turner!  Seems like only Feb when you just started!
> 
> Excellent work!  Something really to be proud of!



No, I started way back in January, lol  But by the time I could get any kits it probably was Feb. Went from the lathe on the back steps to the lathe on an igloo cooler to the lathe on a table in the driveway while sitting on the cooler, to the shed. 

I got the lathe for christmas and a few kits. First wood related thing I've ever done.

Where have you been hiding?


----------



## ilikewood (Nov 6, 2006)

Europe and the UK (most UKers don't like to be called Europeans).  All work stuff unfortunately and no play.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 6, 2006)

Skye, I think your finish is the best Ive seen.  What is your secret?  Outstanding job!!![]


----------



## Skye (Nov 6, 2006)

"The secrets in the sauce"

No secret, just went slow. I gotta run right this sec, but I think I outlined the process a few pages back. Let me know if I didnt go over anything!

Dang Bill. Not exactly 'National Lampoon's European Vacation'eh?


----------



## Dario (Nov 6, 2006)

Wonderful pen!


----------

